# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Samsung Smart Door Locks, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Samsung Group

samsunglock.my

youtube.com/SamsungSmartHome

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Fingerprint Door Lock made for single home and apartments

Published on May 10, 2012




> Smart Door Locks, Digital Door Locks, SHS-3120, SHS-3121

----------

